

Tsarnaev Brothers' Carjacking Victim Describes Harrowing Night - eugene2012
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2013/04/25/carjack-victim-recounts-his-harrowing-night/FX6CAnypP1NbrMuPFb6zTM/story.html

======
Wingman4l7
What the heck is this doing on the front page?

 _"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. [...] If they'd cover it on TV
news, it's probably off-topic."_

